# tadpoles in freshwater community?



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have just caught some tadpoles feom my pond, i wonderd can the live in freshwater/ has it ever been done?

if they can would they be ok with 3 x-ray tetras?

cheers guys

jack


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think so as long as it was the same temp as your pond.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

But I hope you realize... Tadpoles turn into frogs.... lol


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer i do, my pons is at 7 degrees ish but i have been using 28 degree water from my freshwater tank, how does that work?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

That's a heck of a temperature swing. Only way I'd think to do it is change the temperature the same way you do with new fish. Bag, put in water and wait. But I think that might be just too much of a swing for them to survive.


----------

